# Squatting due to poverty



## vuln (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm vuln. I am not exactly new to squatting but am new here. I was brought to the site while researching methods for squatting in the woods safely. This seems like a good community so I figure Ill stick around for a bit.

A little about me I guess. Well, I haven't squatted since I was 14 or 15. At that time I was a street punk living in a homeless community in Scranton, PA. We took over old office buildings and lived like kings with electricity and all the copper we could steal. That was one of the best times of my life, and Ive always looked back at those times and smiled nostalgically. I've always felt out of place in normal everyday life, always longed to live alternative lifestyles.

But now, at age 23 I am being forced back into the lifestyle due to a mixture of financial problems, and the need to be free of society. Only this time, I don't want to go urban, its too big a pain in the ass. I want to try living in the woods.

Looking forward to meeting you all and trading stories of lifestyles off the grid.


----------



## kevlar (Aug 5, 2012)

I've definitely heard of that working pretty well for people. Vacant shelter in rural areas is kinda rare though. And utilities are usually off. And police are dicks. Everthing just seems more watched and controlled and strange people stick out. But, if you keep a low profile and can feed yourself, then you're set. 
Have you Ever heard of WOOFING? Sounds like you might enjoy that. 
But I actually plan on building a shack in the woods somewhere myself eventually... 
Good luck with everything


----------



## vuln (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome

I looked into woofing and it seems awesome at first glance, but alot of people have bad things to say about it (slave labor, etc). If I can find a nice place Id definitely go for it, just for the experience.

Im glad we both share the goal of building a home in the woods. My whole life I was looked down upon and dismissed for my "strange goals" such as that.


----------



## kevlar (Aug 7, 2012)

Well fuck them! Live your life and let them have their own. I've heard mixed reviews as well... I am pretty adaptable I feel. And what some call slave labor others call hard work... Either way, good luck on everything you do.


----------



## 614 crust (Aug 8, 2012)

Fucking hippie. Lol but really the problem with the woods is there are no dumpsters so you better learn some good survival shit or stay close enough to a town to get supplies regularly.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 30, 2012)

^^^ but I've found the woods to be friendlier than some cities, and as long as you can walk in and out to at least a small town, it's doable. Anyway, I share your goal of building a home in the woods some day. Best of luck to you!


----------

